# Fall MADS meeting



## mantisdragon91

Thinking about doing another meet at my place on 10/20. Wanted to see how many people would be interested in attending.


----------



## oddlot

As usual I'll try and make it,but I think Kim has a dog show that weekend so I may be flying solo.


----------



## pa.walt

not sure but I think jeremy huff was going to try have a meet in oct. could be wrong.
I would probably stop by.


----------



## Adven2er

Roman, Good to see you today. I'll try to make it.


----------



## marylanddartfrog

I May have a few things to bring.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I won't have one this year. Not until my building is built.


----------



## scoy

I would like to come, I would be bringing cork. If anyone needs anything inparticular let me know.


----------



## B-NICE

If I get a ride I will like to come...


----------



## oddlot

I confirmed with Kim and she has a dog show that weekend.Any other weekend and she would come,but for this date I'll be solo unless it's a different weekend.


----------



## radiata

10/20 works for me, but the next Hamburg Show is the day before, and that might burn out some vendors who would normally show up for a MADS meet.


----------



## mydumname

The majority of the meets are the day after Hamburg. Hasn't had any negative impact on attendance.

I'll be there as of now.


----------



## Keister

I would like to attend since my accident with my ankle prevented me from attending the last one. What is your location?


----------



## Julio

I am interested, but won't know til we closer if I can attend


----------



## mantisdragon91

Keister said:


> I would like to attend since my accident with my ankle prevented me from attending the last one. What is your location?


I'm in NE Philly, about 10 minutes from Route 1.


----------



## ggazonas

I think I should be able to make the long trip over.


----------



## cbreon

I would like to, I will know closer to that weekend. I'd imagine Phil would come with me too. Thanks Roman


----------



## jacobi

If I can make it, I will have space for 2-3 people in my car, but I won't know with any certainty until closer to the event.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Ill know closer to that week whether I can make it or not


----------



## mantisdragon91

Quick programming note, because of personal scheduling conflicts the meeting has been pushed back to Sunday October 27th from 12-4


----------



## Julio

should still be able to make it.


----------



## radiata

Julio said:


> should still be able to make it.


I can do the 27th too!


----------



## carola1155

I should be good to go for the 27th as well.

I have some young benedictas that should be ready by then if anyone is interested.


----------



## SMenigoz

As long as my schedule stays the same, count me in as well!
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> As long as my schedule stays the same, count me in as well!
> Scott


Same here....Scott if you still have a female azurieventris I'd be interested.


----------



## JeremyHuff

ggazonas said:


> Same here....Scott if you still have a female azurieventris I'd be interested.


Wouldn't we all like a female....good luck


----------



## brog32

Pretty sure I can make it as well.


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> Same here....Scott if you still have a female azurieventris I'd be interested.


George,
I didn't sell a single probable female azureventris at FrogDay--go figure. They were all placed back together, and breeding has since resumed, so at least one of those rascals is a she... I'll try to collect one for you.


----------



## JeremyHuff

SMenigoz said:


> George,
> I didn't sell a single probable female azureventris at FrogDay--go figure. They were all placed back together, and breeding has since resumed, so at least one of those rascals is a she... I'll try to collect one for you.


How did I miss those...if you find a second probable, I will take her.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys,

I want to make this meeting for sure. But unfortunately I am barely working. If I can sell at least 1 of the plant packages I have up for sale. It should pay for my trip to the meeting.
If anyone is interested please let me know. I also have a ton of extra excelsior and some individual plant cuttings.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/130634-plant-packages-photos.html

Excelsior
12X12X10.5 inch box $12

14 inch cube $15

16X16X15 $20

Thanks

Todd


----------



## cbreon

I think I am coming. I have the following available:

Colon froglets (4-6 months)

Rio Teribe calling male (f1, cb by me)

Spotted eldorado frogelts(~6months)

Eldorado froglets (10-12 months)

Cauchero froglets (10-12 months)

Maybe:

1.1 wilson creek popa


Let me know if you are interested


----------



## jacobi

I am planning on driving from Brooklyn. I have room for three people, PM me if you're interested. Due to time constraints, I will not be able to go much out of the way to pick people up. 

I have some cuttings I can bring, they are from vivariums WITH frogs, I will NOT be treating/sanitizing them to avoid shock:

Codonanthe deviosana

Sphyrospermum buxifolium (epiphytic blueberry)

Begonia bipinattifida

Nematanthus sp (perfect terrarium vine)

Columnea microphylla

NOID Gesneriad (probably Aeschynanthus), great hanging plant for taller vivariums

assorted Peperomia's including prostrata and "pixie"

Microgamma sp

Marcgravia sp (small leaves, forget the species) 

Marcgravia sp (bigger leaves, forgot species name), I only have one piece of this available.

Ficus "Panama"

Ficus "Oak leaf"

and a few odds and ends. If you're interested, PM me, as I will not be making cuttings of the more uncommon species. I'm open to cash or trades. They'll mostly be in the $5-$10 region.

I'm also looking for D. auratus "Costa Rican green and black".


----------



## oddlot

Hey Jake are you still interested in some Mebalos?


----------



## B-NICE

I have a bunch of standard Lecus if I make it...


----------



## Keister

I have a probable pair of cobalts I can bring if I make it and I may have a few other things like f3 alanis froglets and possibly a few others if anyone is interested?


----------



## GBIII

Looks like I will be missing this one. Can't blame it on my kid this time either..lol We have a litter of Chow pups due that weekend. Hope everyone has a great time!

George


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

jacobi said:


> I am planning on driving from Brooklyn. I have room for three people, PM me if you're interested. Due to time constraints, I will not be able to go much out of the way to pick people up.
> 
> I have some cuttings I can bring, they are from vivariums WITH frogs, I will NOT be treating/sanitizing them to avoid shock:
> 
> Codonanthe deviosana
> 
> Sphyrospermum buxifolium (epiphytic blueberry)
> 
> Begonia bipinattifida
> 
> Nematanthus sp (perfect terrarium vine)
> 
> Columnea microphylla
> 
> NOID Gesneriad (probably Aeschynanthus), great hanging plant for taller vivariums
> 
> assorted Peperomia's including prostrata and "pixie"
> 
> Microgamma sp
> 
> Marcgravia sp (small leaves, forget the species)
> 
> Marcgravia sp (bigger leaves, forgot species name), I only have one piece of this available.
> 
> Ficus "Panama"
> 
> Ficus "Oak leaf"
> 
> and a few odds and ends. If you're interested, PM me, as I will not be making cuttings of the more uncommon species. I'm open to cash or trades. They'll mostly be in the $5-$10 region.
> 
> I'm also looking for D. auratus "Costa Rican green and black".


Ill take some of the Codonanthe and some of the Ficus Panama. Do you have IDs on your Peperomias?


Todd


----------



## Blocker Institute

Hi everybody! We would love to make it to this meet. We are in need of some specific frogs, if you have some, let us know! We have many frogs for trade as well. Thanks

(2) Female brazillian yellow head 

(2) Female Orange bastimento

(2) Male salt creek

(2) Male cristobal

(1) Proven female mint terriblis

(1) Male Panguana green legged sirensis

(2) Female citronella

(2) Male campana

(2) Female highland fants


----------



## jacobi

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Ill take some of the Codonanthe and some of the Ficus Panama. Do you have IDs on your Peperomias?
> 
> 
> Todd


I have ID's on some of them, some I don't have a clue. I have P. prostrata, P, rubella, P. "Pixie" (I bought it from the Brooklyn Botanical Garden, that's what it was labelled), and five or six other that are currently long enough to take cuttings from. Send me an email if you're interested, i'll send you some pictures.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Just a quick reminder meet is on the 27th from 12-4. Anyone who still needs my address or cell number PM me. I still have a few thing left if anyone is interested. Trades always welcome for things I don't already work with:
1) Orange Lamasi- Adults/SubAdults $35 each
2) Kaiser Newts- Juveniles from this years spawning $75 each
3) Phelsuma Abotti Checkei- Juveniles $35 each
4) Phelsuma Standingii- Juveniles $50 each
5) Gonatodes Albogatus Fuscus- Juveniles $15 each


----------



## jacobi

I'll be driving in from Brooklyn. I have a couple seats available, if you're interested in going PLEASE don't contact me at the last minute.


----------



## SteveKnott

I plan on attending and can bring

2 Stewart euro import 4 year old adult 75% orange galactonotus 

I also have froglets/sub adults of orange yellow and mint terribilis

A free to good home green tree frog and seedling crescentia cujete if anyone is interested, just let me know

- Steve


----------



## oddlot

We are still planning on going.

I have some mebalo auratus froglets sean stewart

3 yellow terribillis froglets UE

2 young adult leucs

1 decent sized pixie frog

1 giant sized pixie frog

1 very proven pair of tangerine leopard geckos

1 enigma and 1 patternless red stripe female leopard geckos

Some kingsnakes

If I come up with something else,I'll post or just bring them.pm me with interests,I may only bring what people want depending on how I feel Sunday morning.

1 gallon bags of southern magnolia leaves,moss,and excelsior.


Everything is for sale or trade for things I need or don't have


----------



## B-NICE

Reposting, i have 5 2-3 month old standard lecus if i come. $25 a pop, $20 for 3+...


----------



## traveler13

Will anyone be bringing any Ameerega's? If you are please PM with morph and price.


----------



## mydumname

I can bring the following.


5 N Strauchii Newts

Proven group of 4 Santa Isabels

1.1.1 Cobalt
1.1.1 Brazilian Yellowheads


The following is younger, just morphed over the past month or so so will only bring if someone asks.

Iquitos Vents
2 Borja Ridge Vents
1 Benedicta
3 Veradero Imitator
1 Tarapota Imitator
1 Vanzolini
1 Green Legged Lamasi


PM or email at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## oddlot

On top of the list I posted yesterday,I will also have a limited number of southern magnolia seed pods for a buck a piece.I'm not sure how many yet,so first reserved gets dibs on how many they request.


----------



## carola1155

Alright well... Change of plans for me... Got some Eagles tickets for Sunday so I will not be making it anymore. Kinda bummed to miss a MADS meeting but its tough to pass up good seats to a division game.

I still have 3 vanzolinii from my recent sale ad (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/128001-vanzolinii-maybe-some-others.html) available and I'm sure I could arrange for them to be delivered if they are paid for ahead of time. They are almost 4 months old. $120 takes them all.

I also have a couple calling male southern variabilis that I could be convinced to let go for the right trade/price. PM me if you are interested and we can try to work something out.

have fun everyone!


----------



## oddlot

really!?! for EAGLES,blah!.......Well at least you'll be able to see the Giants kick their A$%  I'm tempted on the vanzos though


----------



## cbreon

I am very flexible on price on these guys, so make me an offer. I need to make some room!!!

I can bring:

cauchero (8-10 months)

spotted eldorado (5-6 months)

christobal (5 months)

Eldorado (8-10 months)

1.0 f1 rio teribe calling male

I will only bring these if someone wants them...


----------



## scoy

I have six virgin coark slabs all about 12“x36“ that I'll let go for $10 each or all six for $50. I also have chazuta, tarapoto, fg vent froglets and a pair of SR 12 bastimentos if anyones interested.


----------



## JeremyHuff

oddlot said:


> really!?! for EAGLES,blah!.......Well at least you'll be able to see the Giants kick their A$%  I'm tempted on the vanzos though


What NFL season are you stuck in Lou??? Because this season, the Giands aren't kicking anybody's ass except their own and their fans.


----------



## oddlot

Haha,with this crappy division,they are still in it (believe it or not),and if they beat any team,I want it to be the eagles! I predict giants 27 eagles 14....... Hey you never know even though they have been beating themselves


----------



## Judy S

gees...talk about hijacking...


----------



## oddlot

Well...not really.....Roman usually has the game on at his meets so.......technically it's part of the meet


----------



## msb5446

I will be making an appearance tomorrow... Not sure for how long as it's all dependent on whether my sitter (in-laws) will help out or not and won't know till the morning... (Grrr) but was wondering if anyone has a confirmed female chrome green ameerega available by any stroke of luck? 

Also, if there is any interest, I have available and can bring along:

Confirmed calling male banded imitator
Plenty of Santa Isabel and Amazonica (Blue-Legged) tads if there is any interest... Will only bring if there is confirmed interest... Don't want to stress out tads or frogs unnecessarily... Hopefully this time I can make it out earlier than I did last time and actually say hello to some folks before the end of the meetup, LOL. 

Melody


----------



## SMenigoz

traveler13 said:


> Will anyone be bringing any Ameerega's? If you are please PM with morph and price.


Will bring a dozen or so Abesio, 8+ months old(some calling).


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Does anyone have address for meeting?
Thanks


----------



## jacobi

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Does anyone have address for meeting?
> Thanks


Send a PM to Mantisdragon


----------



## oddlot

Pm'd you Ron


----------



## jckee1

Heads up to all members coming up North on 95. The Eagles game is today and it can get a little backed up coming by the airport.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMenigoz

jckee1 said:


> Heads up to all members coming up North on 95. The Eagles game is today and it can get a little backed up coming by the airport.


Heh heh...just a bit late with the info... It was an early game and I got stuck in the incoming traffic at 11am; just barely got ahead of the frustrated Eagles fans on the way home.
Roman's meet was [as usual] filled with a variety of animals-- darts, finches and geckoes galore. Always a great trip well worth the 3hr drive.
Scott


----------



## pa.walt

thanks roman. the food was good. 
George and his wife brought a t. Gazonas froglet to the meet but didn't want to sell it. they just showed him off. must of been young because it wasn't vocalizing yet.


----------



## oddlot

Roman,Thanks for another fun,successful meet.The pulled pork was AWESOME!!!
As usual they crowd was great company and we grabbed some cayos,thumbs, geckos,cork,and plants which will be keeping me busy for a while  Thanks again for sharing your home and collection!

Lou and Kim


----------



## jckee1

Roman,
Thanks for a great time it was nice seeing everyone and seeing new faces. Well we got stuck in the traffic going to the game but somehow it was even worse going home. Perhaps if I didn't stop for that cheesesteak I might have made better time.


----------



## Julio

Thanks Roman for hosting the meeting, hope to see everyone at the next meeting.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio said:


> Thanks Roman for hosting the meeting, hope to see everyone at the next meeting.


If all goes well, I will host one in the spring.


----------



## Julio

Great to hear, Jeremy


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Thanks Roman for hosting mads meeting.Wow,what a gecko collection! Great to see everyone again,along with some new faces!Man,that was some tasty pulled pork-MUST GET RECIPE!!!Did not come home with any new frogs,but a nice group of strauchii newts-thanks Greg!
Thanks again,Ron


----------



## oddlot

JeremyHuff said:


> If all goes well, I will host one in the spring.


 woohoo,a Jersey meet would be awesome!


----------



## scoy

Thanks for a great meet Roman. It was good to see/meet everyone. Oh yeah, that cheesesteak was worth it Jim.


----------

